# Bangkok.



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Cyganie said:


> ^^ Where is that exactly? Nonthaburi mai?
> 
> Anyway, very nice pictures, thanks for sharing!


 Yes it's in Nonthaburi. suburb of Bangkok.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Pansori said:


> I have noticed Bangkok has set up a BRT line. Great move. How many lines there are and how successful is it? Also, what is the fare pricing? By any means it's a great move because if there is anything Bangkok needs to improve is the public transport.


Now only 1 line . i think it quite Successful with 17000 people used per day.
Price is 10 Bath along 16 Km.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Video BRT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPt8M0XGoL4&feature=related


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW, Bangkok just became the next city I want to visit 
Love the photos, great job with the thread


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

^^


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

just came back from Phuket trip. tomorrow i will hang out to take a photo . coming soon.

Railay Beach : Krabi Thailand










Sun set at Phuket: Thailand.











Nice beach at Krabi: Thailand. and me. :lol:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

:lol: Nice photos.


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

No pictures showing up on my machine...


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Really . try to refresh .


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

I am uploading photo now. This trip I went to old town and china town.
this trip i used canon 550D.
Soon.:lol:
example.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

This trip i went to old city by Subway. From Phaholyotin station to hualampong station.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


In side the subway.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay. i arrived.
At Hua Lamphong station.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


a little girl with her dad.








By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you Know???????????

Top 7 Greatest Chinatown in the World
1.Sydney, Australia
2.New York, United States
3.San Francisco, United States
*4.Bangkok, Thailand*
5.Brisbane, Australia
6.Paris, France
7.Yokohama, Japan

From
http://www.mostinterestingfacts.com/building/top-7-greatest-chinatowns-in-the-world.html


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Hua Lamphong train station.
Central train station of thailand.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

Building near by Hua Lanphong









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Map of this trip.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

start walk from Hua Lamphong train station to china town.

Old building in Bangkok old town.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

Walk path









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

The Hua Lamphong train station looks very good! :cheers2:


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry for update slowly. i am very busy now.









By null at 2011-06-09









By null at 2011-06-09









By null at 2011-06-09









By null at 2011-06-09









By null at 2011-06-09









By null at 2011-06-09









By null at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok . We are arriving china town.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

many food and Chinese medicine be sold here.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

fresh lemonade.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

small busy sub road . 









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

Grapefruit








By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

chinese medicine shop









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

sub road









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


Nut








By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


i am hungry. sit and have a noddle.:lol:









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

DeamDeamz said:


> Hearing The Sunshine : THE MOST AMAZING SHOW ON EARTH! THAILAND
> 
> Hearing The Sunshine Trailer 3mins
> 
> ...


From Thai forum


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

hey friend, i would to see the buffer restuarant in Baiyoke 2 tower, the view from there is nice, miss there so much.

thank you


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry again for lately update. I am very busy with my thesis.
after finished at china town i walked to flower market.
before flower market we will see the old bridge across Chao Phra Ya river.
i went there when the sun was setting. very beautiful.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

Old post office









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

the bridge









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

@khoojyh i will show you some photos of baiyok trip later. :wink2:


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

view of new town far away









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

hackmanjkk said:


> @khoojyh i will show you some photos of baiyok trip later. :wink2:


superb !!! thank you, pm me once u have done it.

i like Bangkok. currently station in Mumbai.... thats make me miss Bangkok so much, this city will be my third home if i choice to leave Malaysia and Singapore.

have a nice shoot !!! Baiyoke 2 tower buffet is nice, hope u dont mind to take the food photo while enjoying your food and view from Baiyoke.

THank yoU.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

sun set at Chao Phra Ya river









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09

walking to flower market









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

after walked out from flower market i saw museum siam. But unfortunately it closed already. i can took only outside photos.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09










By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Old Bangkok in the night.









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09









By hackmanjkk at 2011-06-09


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

:soon:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

That part of Bangkok looks so different and slow-going compared to Sukhumvit and Silom/Sathorn... Next time I will be in Bangkok I will dedicate more time for those parts of the city. Perhaps staying somewhere around Khao San road for a couple of nights would be a good idea too


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

I like the old part of Bangkok. I think it's very classic and not many tourist came here. may be because of the transportation. but subway to this area is being build now 
and i think the next 5 years this area will be very popular for tourism.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful pictures.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic pics.....thanks.


----------



## bansatorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Many tourists just are around khao San road and grand palace.
But old Bangkok extend more than that one.
You can discover old Bangkok by walking.


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

Meung Thong Thani Nonthaburi province(Bkk suburb) 









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

SIAM To Sukhumwit









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15










By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15










By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

SIAM skytrain station









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15

in SIAM Center









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15

Tom Cruise in Bangkok :lol:









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15









By hackmanjkk at 2011-08-15


----------



## porjung (Feb 23, 2011)

"Wow beautiful Bangkok"


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Bangkok indeed....:cheers2:


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

RaySthlm said:


> Yeah, that is why they never explore modern Bangkok, the real vibrant, modern city. They only explore Singha beer in a cheap bar on Kao San road and some temples around, then of to some beach.


Lol that's the opposite from what I do. I've stayed in Khan San only once (I've been to Bangkok five times by now) and the palaces were interesting only as I had to see them for the first time. My favorite activity is to take the camera and just keep walking to random destinations. I once ended up under that massive expressway junction seen from Baiyoke tower. 

In any case it's a mistake to only explore the old bangkok. Bangkok, above all, is a modern city packed with skyscrapers, shopping centres and expressway bridges, cool nightclubs and even more cool rooftop bars. And that's what makes it exciting from my own point of view as a tourist.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Lines and Curves at the Elevated Walkway by Beum เบิ้ม Portƒolio May 11, 2012


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/countze...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrabbl...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrabbl...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrabbl...n/photostream/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minthu/...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minthu/...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minthu/...n/photostream/ 
Weekendhobby.com


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stroive...n/photostream/ 

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neelanj...n/photostream/ 
_image hosted on *flickr*_








Dusk View of Rajaprasong & Rajadamri #1 | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr
_image hosted on *flickr*_








Lambo in Bangkok by Vic-Designs January 1, 2011

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Bangkok's Chinatown at dusk by Synapticism March 28, 2012


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots from Bangkok....:cheers2:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Grand Palace & The Royal Barge Procession*














































source: www.potopedia.com
: www.zenjournalist.com
: www.forhereortakeaway.wordpress.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Grand Palace*



























































































source: www.scientika.blogspot.com
: www.4photos.net


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Ananta Samakhom Throne Hall*



















source: www.travelbangkoknow.com
: www.palaces.thai.net


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Wat Rachanadda*










source: www.4photos.net


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Wat Pho*





































source: www.scientika.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*BU Landmark*





































source: www.cwfoodtravel.blogspot.com


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

:applause: Great metropolis


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid photos from Bangkok.....thanks @RUNBKK. :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Love the contrast between the old and new buildings...Awesome.


----------

